# Check Out My Girlfriends TT



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Started doing some work to my girlfriends Audi TT


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

:facepalm: ouch


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Someone must have gotten a bedazzler for her birthday.:laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If she likes it, more power to you!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

this is like throwing chum into shark infested water.. nothing against the car but.. :banghead:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

:what:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

i just threw up a little in my mouth :thumbdown:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Umm........ uhhhhh, :thumbdown:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn.... Less pics of the car. More pics of your girlfriend.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Dude, wtf? 

And what warranty said haha


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Damn.... Less pics of the car. More pics of your girlfriend.


 Rules are rules. BTW, should have gone all out.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

please post pics of the person who is responsible for this!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol!! You just need some pink 19" rims it would make the rest of the pink pop :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Barbie got a TT, Ken is hooking it up! :laugh:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

i think if u just lowered the headrests it woulda been a better more appreciated mod then any of this


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My fiancee's TT has a Franken F23 turbo and sits on KW V3's, screw pink.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I really hope this was photoshopped :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

aTTenzione said:


> i think if u just lowered the headrests it woulda been a better more appreciated mod then any of this


 LMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

You can openly admit that the car is really yours. We won't rag you! :laugh:


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

The fact that there are pink accents or the fact that she is a jersey girl... not sure which is worse.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Shawninho said:


> The fact that there are pink accents or the fact that she is a jersey girl... not sure which is worse.


 Poor Jersey girls suffer from a bad image. I didn't quite catch where you were from?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow...and a roadster at that! You can't even duck down and hide when you see your friends...looks like somebody stole the keys to the car and played a cruel joke on a brotha! One good thing is that it's all reversible... 

Seriously, not my car so have at it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

joeyyphillips said:


>


 


You can see her a little bit in the photo. Really look hard at the reflection. You all have it wrong. Barbie is taller. :laugh:


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, If she likes it. I LIKE IT. If ya knowwwwhatt iii meannnn


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

joeyyphillips said:


> Hey, If she likes it. I LIKE IT. If ya knowwwwhatt iii meannnn


 Oh yeah we know exactly what you mean......YOU ARE PU**Y WHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

joeyyphillips said:


> Hey, If she likes it. I LIKE IT. If ya knowwwwhatt iii meannnn


 Got you. You might be smarter than we think. :thumbup: 

Pics of the GF or GTFO. :laugh: 

Steve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

EvoJetta said:


> Oh yeah we know exactly what you mean......YOU ARE PU**Y WHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


 Lmao!!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would do something with the tail lights the red and the pink don't mix well maybe smoke them out????


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

SteveAngry said:


> Got you. You might be smarter than we think. :thumbup:
> 
> Pics of the GF or GTFO. :laugh:
> 
> Steve


 I have to agree here. If she is 300 LBS, then you are just sticking up for her. But if she is HOT, then that one is a "No Brainer"  

J/K 

I still say post sum pics! :thumbup:


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Always wondered what Snooki drove.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

volksvrsex said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pink w black/white/silver but not w green. Sorry FAIL!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TM87 said:


> Pink w black/white/silver but not w green. Sorry FAIL!!


 Can i ask you where you see green, other than tree? 
FAIL...:facepalm: 

But it looks pretty bad :facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Come on guys its a chick car go easy on the op 
At lease its a 3.2 so she got some power :thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

New Jersey - I guess you just want to LIVE that stereotype... 

As for the pink accents - go big or go home. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn. My Jersey girl got a black 3.2 TTq coupe and all I did for her was an APR chip, Modshack VTDA, Modshack low profile engine trim, Supersprint test pipes, KW V3s, Milltek resonated exhaust, and blue gas cap bolts. 

Guess I've been doing it all wrong :laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Only thing I'd get rid of is the sequins in the rear rings. That looks horrible. Other than that, make sure she's happy


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

...New Jersey...


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

There should be laws against doing this to a 3.2. C'mon, there are so many fwd 1.8T's out there for her to bedazel. It's not like she would even know the difference between a 3.2 and a fwd 1.8T.:facepalm:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

180dan said:


> There should be laws against doing this to a 3.2. C'mon, there are so many fwd 1.8T's out there for her to bedazel. It's not like she would even know the difference between a 3.2 and a fwd 1.8T.:facepalm:


 Haha, do you _really_ think anyone that owns a Bedazzler can drive stick?


----------



## 3.1415 (Jun 15, 2009)

*what?!?!*

If she's happy, and you're happy, its all good. 

Personally if we were going out to dinner I'd drive myself. 

I'm sure somewhere baby kittens are crying over this.


----------

